# My baby girl shot her first deer 9/17/07



## jigman (Sep 18, 2007)

She shot her first deer with her new horton hd175 crossbow that she purchased herself, she shot a perfect shot behind the does shoulder @ 20 yards the deer was facing us and I whispered to her when she turns get your shot and the deer turned and she put the smack on her, the deer came in @ about 120 yards off and came right up in front of our buddy stand @ around 8:10 pm we went to the truck and got some flash lights and started looking for blood and about 45min into the blood hunt she found a good blood trail and I knew then we were going to find the deer she had ran about 120 yards off and she found her doe laying in some tall brush ,we held hands and said a prayer and huged and kissed then the celabration was on man I"m so proud of her she looked like a pro she kept her cool the whole time, I was more excited than she was this will be a hunt that we will never forget.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Sep 18, 2007)

good job!


----------



## collardvalleydeerhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*NICE :*


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 18, 2007)

Man Oh Man!!! That's good stuff right there. CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU.


----------



## Buck (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Sep 18, 2007)

*My baby girl shot her first deer*

Great job.Just think of the rush she will get when she kills a buck bigger than yours this year


----------



## skeeterbit (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats to you and her! You are a lucky man that you daughter enjoyies that with you!


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 18, 2007)

That is totally awesome!

I'm sure you're very very proud of her...and her shooting.

*The best thing in the world is to have her hunting with you!!!*

By the way, that is one FAT doe!


----------



## limbhanger (Sep 18, 2007)

That's bad to the bone!!


----------



## 84c10 (Sep 18, 2007)

great shot, and nice deer!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome... tell her congrats!!! That will be one memory etched in stone!!! I'm proud of both of ya!!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 18, 2007)

A big congrats to the baby girl.  She got a big ol doe.  Now congrats to you Dad for spending the time with her and sharing the outdoors.

Hoss


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 18, 2007)

that's awesome
it didn't take her long to get the serious look either.
like in the 2nd pic.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 18, 2007)

Smiling is for girls...she is a deer hunter!!  Tell her congrats and go let some air out of that doe before she pops!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats, that is awesome. I bet that was one of the best times ya'll had together. That doe shure was fat, she looks like she has a watermelon in her stomach.


----------



## jigman (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, man it’s be two days now and I’m still on cloud nine and can’t wait to get her back in the woods ,She is very special to me and my wife and is one of a kind she is our only child and spoiled rotten and has always been daddy’s girl.
Bowtech if she kills my big buck this year that would be fine with me, this bow hunt was her thing I don’t bow hunt but told her if this is what you wonted to do then go for it I helped her with her food plots and put her stand up to get ready for the season and man it paid off.
Skeeterbit you’re right I am a luck man to have a daughter that likes to spend time with her dad and pray that it will never change, She will turn 18 the 29th of October and will graduate this year and me and her mom are so proud, some people in our family thinks that we should’ve raised her different because she has been riding four wheelers,fish,hunting play fast pitch softball since a little girl and has a four wheel drive truck with camo on it ,she is not a girly girl by no means and can take care of herself but who cares what some of our family thinks my daughter is proud of the way she was raised and would’ve had it no other way ,She thinks girly girls live a boring life, all the boys thinks she’s cool and her boy friend is jealous


----------



## rip18 (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations to both you!  Way to go!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 19, 2007)

tell her congrats on a great hunt!  The pics and story are great.

have her register here and tell us about the next hunt herself, cause she might be hooked for life


----------



## joes37 (Sep 19, 2007)

*1st deer*

Thats Good Stuff


----------



## Robbie101 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome, Congrats again, Take plenty of pix now, so she can show this to her grand children, b.c if they are allowed to hunt in this state at that time, it will be amazing........... Congrats again, and god bless this country for being able to have moments like you had on that hunt!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 19, 2007)

jigman said:


> Thanks for all the replies, man it’s be two days now and I’m still on cloud nine and can’t wait to get her back in the woods ,She is very special to me and my wife and is one of a kind she is our only child and spoiled rotten and has always been daddy’s girl.
> Bowtech if she kills my big buck this year that would be fine with me, this bow hunt was her thing I don’t bow hunt but told her if this is what you wonted to do then go for it I helped her with her food plots and put her stand up to get ready for the season and man it paid off.
> Skeeterbit you’re right I am a luck man to have a daughter that likes to spend time with her dad and pray that it will never change, She will turn 18 the 29th of October and will graduate this year and me and her mom are so proud, some people in our family thinks that we should’ve raised her different because she has been riding four wheelers,fish,hunting play fast pitch softball since a little girl and has a four wheel drive truck with camo on it ,she is not a girly girl by no means and can take care of herself but who cares what some of our family thinks my daughter is proud of the way she was raised and would’ve had it no other way ,She thinks girly girls live a boring life, all the boys thinks she’s cool and her boy friend is jealous



jigman,

Seeing the way you talk about your daughter and obviously the love you have for her and the love she has for you and your wife brings a tear to my eye....

Fine girl and deer hunter you got there

Awesome job.  Give her a big ole hug and tell her congrats from all of us.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 19, 2007)

That is awesome! Best thread I've seen in quite awhile. GREAT job to Dad and daughter. Thanks for taking the time with her in the great outdoors.


----------



## walters (Sep 19, 2007)

*deer*

man that is a nice doe, and a great story, congradulations


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 19, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations to you both. This is what it is all about.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations , I can tell ya proud of her. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 19, 2007)

Good deal!!!

Way to go on her first deer!!! Big ol' doe, too!


----------



## Bruz (Sep 19, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your daughter.


----------



## Swamprat (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to the young lady.


----------



## Just BB (Sep 19, 2007)

Very proud for you both!


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 19, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## jigman (Sep 19, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> tell her congrats on a great hunt!  The pics and story are great.
> 
> have her register here and tell us about the next hunt herself, cause she might be hooked for life



Thanks JT we'll  get her register and I think she's already hooked


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to the young lady for a job well done!

Congrats to you and your Mrs. for raising such a fine young person.

Congrats to your daughter for obviously getting her looks from her mother..........


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats to the both of ya!!! her for a fine deer and you dad, for taking the time to be there with her!!! hats off!!!


----------



## markantony57 (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats to a fine looking girl for a fine looking deer.


----------



## randyb (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats.  My little girl is only 5 y.o. and already doing outdoor things with her daddy.  Makes me excited about my little hunting partner and the years ahead!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 19, 2007)

My compliments to the new hunter on her first kill. She is on the way now!


----------



## jigman (Sep 19, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> Congrats to the young lady for a job well done!
> 
> Congrats to you and your Mrs. for raising such a fine young person.
> 
> Congrats to your daughter for obviously getting her looks from her mother..........



 LOL


----------



## jigman (Sep 19, 2007)

randyb said:


> Congrats.  My little girl is only 5 y.o. and already doing outdoor things with her daddy.  Makes me excited about my little hunting partner and the years ahead!



Cherish each and every day they will go by quick there's nothing like a daddy's girl


----------



## chewie1014 (Sep 19, 2007)

NOYDB said:


> Congrats to your daughter for obviously getting her looks from her mother..........



Now that's funny!   

Congratulations to the young lady on a fine shot.

Thank you Jigman for keeping the tradition alive...the future of the outdoors is not in our hands, but in those of our children.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Sep 19, 2007)

nice deer.


BTW how old is she?


----------



## jigman (Sep 20, 2007)

Old enough to know better


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks like that doe is fixing to POP!! CONGRATS...

OR WAS FIXING TO POP...LOL


----------



## capt stan (Sep 20, 2007)

CONGRATS to the young lady!!

You too dad for getting her into it!!


----------



## rambo73 (Sep 20, 2007)

*congrats*

i think u have raised a beautiful young women. Great job i remember when i took my daughter for the first time she was 4yrs old when she watched her first deer drop in it's tracks. Now she is hooked for life. i hope mine goes hunting every season from now on. pic of her and her first hunt with daddy.



View attachment 85776

View attachment 85777

View attachment 85778


----------



## Fishman (Sep 20, 2007)

*Great Job!*

Thinks for sharing the story.  Just reading it made my day better.  I hope you two can share a stand some more this year.  Good luck~


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 20, 2007)

AWESOME!   My little girl is 10 and is wanting to harvest her first deer this year.    Can wait!!!     

I know you're proud...

Bandy


----------



## jigman (Sep 20, 2007)

Rambo thanks for sharing the pics and she is a cutie pie, how old is she now ? I bet she's got you wrapped as tight as mine does me

Fishman glad we helped make your day better and we were in the stand again yesterday she's got the fever now.

Bander tell your 10 year old that we hope this is her year 
and when it happens it will be a day you and your daughter will never forget, GOOD LUCK to you and your daughter


----------



## rambo73 (Sep 21, 2007)

she'll be 6 on oct 12.


----------



## deerslayer2 (Sep 22, 2007)

congrats you look more happy than her


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Sep 23, 2007)

jigman said:


> She shot her first deer with her new horton hd175 crossbow that she purchased herself, she shot a perfect shot behind the does shoulder @ 20 yards the deer was facing us and I whispered to her when she turns get your shot and the deer turned and she put the smack on her, the deer came in @ about 120 yards off and came right up in front of our buddy stand @ around 8:10 pm we went to the truck and got some flash lights and started looking for blood and about 45min into the blood hunt she found a good blood trail and I knew then we were going to find the deer she had ran about 120 yards off and she found her doe laying in some tall brush ,we held hands and said a prayer and huged and kissed then the celabration was on man I"m so proud of her she looked like a pro she kept her cool the whole time, I was more excited than she was this will be a hunt that we will never forget.


how old is ur daughter..


----------



## jigman (Sep 23, 2007)

bubbabuckslayer said:


> how old is ur daughter..



18 OCT THE 29TH


----------



## jason308 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome!!!  Great memory right there for both of y'all....


----------



## Dub (Sep 23, 2007)

That is super.

Very nice shooting.

Time to grill up some fresh backstraps.


----------



## leo (Sep 24, 2007)

*Awesome pics jigman*

Thanks for sharing y'alls hunt with us


----------



## firefighterfree (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Jigman congrats to you and your baby girl. I read your post about your family members comments. I went through the same thing and I just have a 6 y/o girl. The way I look at is that if I raise her hunting and fishing she will be that much more experience of an independant woman that will not always look for a man to do for her. Your doing a great job with her hunting and fishing and I bet it keeps her out of trouble so family members should not bother. Keep up the good work with your daughter once again congrats. I look foward for that day with me and my daughter.


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 29, 2007)

That's what it's about.

Thanks for sharing the story and showing us the love. Great job Dad!


----------



## jigman (Oct 2, 2007)

firefighterfree said:


> Hey Jigman congrats to you and your baby girl. I read your post about your family members comments. I went through the same thing and I just have a 6 y/o girl. The way I look at is that if I raise her hunting and fishing she will be that much more experience of an independant woman that will not always look for a man to do for her. Your doing a great job with her hunting and fishing and I bet it keeps her out of trouble so family members should not bother. Keep up the good work with your daughter once again congrats. I look foward for that day with me and my daughter.



That's what I keep telling her and everybody, she needs to be an independent woman and not have to depend on nobody.
Thanks for all the comments and overwhelming response from everybody.


----------



## Carp (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice shot


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 3, 2007)

Jigman, You have done a great job with your young lady. I have a daughter that is 19 and has not got her first one yet. I hope it happens this year. My 15 year old daughter, my 10 year old daughter and my wife all got their first one last year. The 10 year old got hers on her 10th birthday. She is the only one that got a buck along with me. She tells everyone that we are the Buckmasters. She was in the stand with me yesterday. If she finds out I am going hunting, she makes plans and there are no questions asked. She goes when I go. Keep up the great work. Tim


----------



## jigman (Oct 4, 2007)

Trophyhunter tell your 19 year daughter good luck and I also hope this will be her year to score and her being the last one in the family to get there deer could very well turn into the best score yet and it will be special moment for the whole family, also tell the other daughters and the misses congrats and you to are doing a great job with the family.
BuckMasters
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cityboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow.  She shot on the day I was born 32 years ago.


----------



## inrut0331 (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats nice doe. i raise my kids the same way. but none of them have got the chance yet but it will come .


----------



## LittleBigDoe12 (Oct 6, 2007)

now thats one swoled up nanny.


----------



## Smokey (Oct 7, 2007)

Absolutley Awesome.

She obviously got all her good looks from you and left you with none.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2007)

My compliments to the young Lady on a whopper of a doe!


----------

